# Can't find my card reader Dell Inspiron 3542



## kAldown (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi again.

There is no answer from dmesg when I put an SD card into the card reader. 
	
	



```
% pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x06511028 chip=0x0a048086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x06511028 chip=0x0a168086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x06511028 chip=0x0a0c8086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP USB xHCI HC'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP HECI'
    class      = simple comms
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c108086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:2:    class=0x060400 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c148086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c168086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci0@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP USB EHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c438086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Lynx Point-LP SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
ath0@pci0:6:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x020c1028 chip=0x0036168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:7:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x06511028 chip=0x813610ec rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


```
% uname -mrsi
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE amd64 GENERIC
```

Dmesg


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2014)

Card readers are often attached as USB devices.  What is the output of `usbconfig`?


----------



## kAldown (Dec 6, 2014)

```
% sudo usbconfig
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x8086> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <product 0x8000 vendor 0x8087> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.3: <IntegratedWebcamHD CNFDH69k192015698E04> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen1.4: <product 0x0036 vendor 0x0cf3> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen1.5: <USB2.0-CRW Generic> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.2: <Razer Lachesis Razer> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
I have (2+1)xUSB ports


----------



## chrbr (Dec 6, 2014)

Dear kAldown,


kAldown said:


> xhci0@pci0:0:20:0: class=0x0c0330 card=0x06511028 chip=0x9c318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00 vendor = 'Intel Corporation' device = 'Lynx Point-LP USB xHCI HC' class = serial bus subclass = USB


I have just seen in the handbook at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html there is a note about the USB hardware you seem to have. I am not sure if this is related to your problem. This is just a pointer. More experienced users than myself might already have a solution.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2014)

ugen1.4 appears to be an Atheros network card.  ugen1.2 is an Intel peripheral.

Are there any da* devices in /dev/?


----------



## kAldown (Dec 6, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> ugen1.4 appears to be an Atheros network card.  ugen1.2 is an Intel peripheral.
> 
> Are there any da* devices in /dev/?


There is no /dev/da*.


----------

